# How to change FTP path for sysinstall



## phil_man (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm following a web tutorial for installing freeBSD FreeBSD and KDE and trying to apply that to a very old quad G5. (I realise that this is potentially a dead end but I want to give it a try before consigning my computer to history.)
http://installonunixfreebsd.blogspot.com/2013/06/howtoinstallfreebsd9kde4steps.html

The install goes flawlessly until I get to the first chroot shell. I began by unsuccessfully trying `# pkg_add -r nano`. The error returned is:

```
Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/nano.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```

If I try sysinstall I have similar errors although not as verbose. I unsuccessfully tried changing my option values from "9.1-release" to "any".

I looked at the site ftp://ftp.freeBSD.org/ and noticed that the directory structure is:

```
pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/nano.tbz
```
Obviously, this is different to the requested path. How can I change the path prefix so that pkg_add and sysinstall will look in a directory that exists?

I'm reading the sysinstall section of the handbook but would greatly appreciate a "leg-up" from anyone with some experience.

Thank you much.

Phil Man


----------



## phil_man (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you @fonz for correcting my formatting.

Phil


----------



## sossego (Jun 20, 2013)

The G5 requires APM plus HFS boot-block for a basic installation. There's a tutorial by me on here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827, a reference to a tutorial by @tingo http://sites.google.com/site/tingox/powermac_g4_freebsd.

Old reference for you: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2008-July/178711.html It still applies. 

Both @tingo and myself are on the PowerPC mailing list.

On the formatting: The forums are referenced by quite a few people. Proper grammar and punctuation is needed because everyone does not understand the nuances of the English language. @fonz is making sure that people who do have trouble with English will not be confused. Nothing personal is meant by it.

Read through both tutorials listed in this post and go to the mailing lists for help.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo

If you need any more help, let me know. I will try to do the best I can in aiding you.

From personal experience with three Apple/PowerMac/iMac machines, you are better off building the applications from ports. You may need to set 
	
	



```
USE_GCC=$VALUE
```
 if Clang has not been completely updated. I'm referencing for 32 bit PowerPC. PPC64/POWER may have a stable Clang base.

KDE4 has a few parts which cannot be compiled on non i386/AMD64 architectures. These are usually located in KDE4 educational.


----------



## phil_man (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much @sossego. I will attempt to read and understand all that you have linked me to.

No offense taken by me for help with my formatting. Apologies to the forum at large for not following the rules.

Phil


----------



## phil_man (Jun 21, 2013)

A partial answer exists on the FreeBSD PPC Mailing list: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ppc/2013-April/006266.html. I will follow the instructions.

Many thanks,

Phil


----------

